# Thinset?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone ever used thinset or something similar to do buildout on masonry?

I just had a contractor friend ask me if I'd be interested in mudding over a brick fireplace (inside and outside) for a more industrial look. I was thinking stucco brown coat would work pretty well, but I haven't worked with many other materials (aside from drywall muds). He'd like it to look similar to concrete, but the last wall I tried to do concrete on didn't work out so hot. Can you rely on a stucco brown coat to repel the elements? Am I asking this in the wrong forum? Should I head on over to EIFS talk?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Ummm duh, Vario!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Slim ,inside you could do 2 coats of basecoat plaster[Diamond base or Imperial] you need to really wet the brick [soak it ] before applying plaster. Scratch the first coat[comb] when it turns brown go over it with 2nd coat- you need to use a spray bottle or masons brush to keep wetting 1st coat while going over it!!! I would stick with stucco on the outside--treat it the same as the inside----Good luck Dude[ add some latex additive to your water] before mixing plaster


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Ummm duh, Vario!


If I were to use a drywall mud I'd have to tint it, he doesn't want it white....the vario would probably hold up better than the ultra-fill for durability, although they feel about the same when hard.



DSJOHN said:


> Slim ,inside you could do 2 coats of basecoat plaster[Diamond base or Imperial] you need to really wet the brick [soak it ] before applying plaster. Scratch the first coat[comb] when it turns brown go over it with 2nd coat- you need to use a spray bottle or masons brush to keep wetting 1st coat while going over it!!! I would stick with stucco on the outside--treat it the same as the inside----Good luck Dude[ add some latex additive to your water] before mixing plaster


Yeah, that's what I was afraid of, the constant keeping it wet business...I think that's why I had trouble with the concrete wall I did...the wall wasn't soaking wet, and the concrete wanted to bubble off when I troweled over it to smooth it. I'm thinking maybe I could go with an ultra-fill or vario with adhesive for the first coat indoors, and then maybe a tinted diamond coat over top...would I still need to keep it wet? Or, do I need to comb the 1st layer to give it some tooth no matter what? As for luck, I think you're right...I'm gonna need it!


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> If I were to use a drywall mud I'd have to tint it, he doesn't want it white....the vario would probably hold up better than the ultra-fill for durability, although they feel about the same when hard.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of, the constant keeping it wet business...I think that's why I had trouble with the concrete wall I did...the wall wasn't soaking wet, and the concrete wanted to bubble off when I troweled over it to smooth it. I'm thinking maybe I could go with an ultra-fill or vario with adhesive for the first coat indoors, and then maybe a tinted diamond coat over top...would I still need to keep it wet? Or, do I need to comb the 1st layer to give it some tooth no matter what? As for luck, I think you're right...I'm gonna need it!


Slim if you use the vario for inside you don't need the adhesive. You can spray it with a spay bottle dampening not soaking it. Then apply the Vario.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Can someone explain why keeping it wet works (or point me to a good web resource)? I'd like to understand the science....I like knowing stuff.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Can someone explain why keeping it wet works (or point me to a good web resource)? I'd like to understand the science....I like knowing stuff.


Water opens the pors helps the binding when dry has natural dust so to say


----------

